# How To Create Simple Garden Watering Wells



## Tee Jay (Jun 22, 2012)

When using grow lights,how many watts until there is no advantage? And, at what stage do I remove the grow light? Do the little plants need any darkness?


----------



## Gerrie (Jun 23, 2012)

Great idea, Tee, I'm going to try a couple of these in my garden. We use drip irrigation, but it's hard to get enough water to the big zucchini plants with just drip irrigation and as you know they drink tons of water. I think I'll put at least one of these centered between every two Zuch.


----------



## JackVSage (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm assuming that these rock-filled water wells will also attract butterflies, since they like to sip from shallow, rock-filled places. 

I may finally have some garden space soon, and have bookmarked this article.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Jack - Yes, these rock-filled watering wells will help attract butterflies and provide them with a place to get water if it is full. With the drain holes in the bottom the water drains out within about 10 minutes or so. If you reduced the number of drain holes the water should stay in them a bit longer if you are interested in attracting butterflies.

It's a great point and thanks for bringing it up!


----------



## Jen3 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi, I love this and I am planning on using this in the garden this year. I have 1 gallon pots. Would 1 pot between 2 tomato plants work or should each plant have it's own pot? Also....because I have only top watered I have no idea... do I just fill it up once (a gallon of water) and go? I know hot spells would require extra watering, I just don't know how much is generally required being so close to the roots. So sorry if these are silly questions, still a newbie here  Love your site!


----------



## Pat2 (Aug 21, 2012)

While I like the decorative aspect of this, I have a very narrow garden space and not a lot of room. What we have done in other houses is bury gallon milk jugs with holes poked in them and just the top showing above the surface. Fill the jug and the veggies are watered at the roots. One for every 2 plants or one nestled in the center of a cluster of plants. Nice website. Will enjoy exploring your site.


----------

